# Current project



## Oncewaslost1982 (Jul 10, 2018)

I picked this up off a friend about ten years ago and am just getting around to fooling with it. It's got an awful yellow spray can paint job. But it's solid and has good character. I ran the numbers. April 5th through 12th 1955 build date and from what I can see of the original decals under the yellow paint it looks to be a traveler. Someone has replaced the fenders and chain guard at some point I think. As they don't match up to the pics that I can find of a traveler online. I got it rideable but the tires are completely rotten. New ones are on the way. Along with tubes and rim strips. I replaced the brakes pads. It needs new cables especially the shift cable as the housing is split on it. I'm having trouble finding the right cable. It's got a great basket up front and I picked up an original schwinn kiddie seat to put on it for my daughter. I also need to find a good front fender as the one that was on it blew off on the way home from vacation a couple days ago. It's an ugly bike but I think it's worth bringing back to life.  Thanks for reading. Cheers to all.


----------



## Oncewaslost1982 (Jul 11, 2018)

Got the shift cable sorted out and installed. Now i need to figure out the rear brakes. Only one side is moving to pinch the wheel when the brakes are applied. Also got the schwinn kiddie seat installed. Here is a pic of it. I was pretty happy to find it in such good shape.


----------

